

FriendFeed's "hidden" features due to Self-Reference - jonnytran
http://plpatterns.com/post/51385513/hacking-friendfeed-with-metafeeds

======
umangjaipuria
I fed my feed back to my friend feed account. Each post showed up twice but
that was it. No infinite loop, no endless recursion.

~~~
jonnytran
It takes a while to update.

To speed the process, go to your page (i.e. friendfeed.com/yourusername),
click Add/edit services, click the self-referential feed in the My Services
list, then click Refresh Blog.

BTW I'm not encouraging anyone to actually do this. It was fun just to try
out.

